# Buying "Weirdest Flashlights" Point us to the weirdos?



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi there, CPF!

Budget? No limit. Lumens? Whatever. Application? Whatever.

Light must be weird somehow. Unusual looking (like the Sunwayman D20a Gemini,) can be a modified light (like my pink Disney Princess child's aaax4 light I converted to P60.)

My stepdaughter used to have a large "Curious George" plastic monkey figurine with an incan flaslight hidden under his spring-loaded yellow hat. There was a trigger to flip the hat and turn on the light. It's gone missing long ago, can't seem to find anouther one. That light was BEGGING to be modded! 

Weird lights.






This "banana 18650x1 power bank" host becomes a weird flashlight when paired with USB plugin led light modules. Thinking about it. 

Okay, CPF. What's the weirdest lights out there?


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Hmm, no elliptically weighted motor you say?
Yup, tis weird. 
Shoe lights, kids that come to my wife's dayhome, flash flash flash. Looking forward to cold of winter.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Hmm, no elliptically weighted motor you say?


Lol, "personal flashlight."


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-E-18650-18350&highlight=fivemega+double+head
I bought a pair of double head lights from Fivemega. Too weird to pass up.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

That is just....weird.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

Buying 3 watt "power pink" led emitters to put in a pink Convoy, unless someone can point me to a more powerful pink.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Why? ☺


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

...to go with my set of pink gear! 

Pink Esee Izula knife, pink nitecore tube, and soon... pink convoy pink emitter.  I also have a pink disney princess p60 host as mentioned before, but it contains the most annoying royal blue I could find.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Rocky horror picture show thingy ☺☺


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 5, 2015)

Peak McKinley RGB; a nice-looking 1x123 light with seven LEDs - but all seven are red/green/blue, and each cycles through a rainbow asychronously. Like turning on a Pink Floyd video..


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks, SH! Going on the list! Must have!



WarRaven said:


> Rocky horror picture show thingy ☺☺


In the velvet darkness, of the blackest night,
burning bright, there's a guiding star, no matter WHAT or who you are...
...there's a light, over at the Frankenstein place!
...there's a light, burning in the fireplace!
...there's a light, a light, in the darkness of everybody's life.

Was trying to think what flashlights were in RHPS, all I seem to recall is those old rayovac dingy c-cell metal body lights in the the rain scene, iirc. .*..and their spare tire was badly in need of some air.*

I suppose there's Riff-Raff's laser that *fires a beam of pure antimatter. *I want one!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

Omg, just found the line of *"LEGO" flashlights.* Amazon returns 2,044 hits! Egads! Flipping through the first ten pages of hits, most of this stuff actually... is... Lego.

Lol, Lego Darth Vader headlamp. Lol, 7" tall lego man with hand crank arm. I had several lols over the course of that scroll. 

Also: "Uncle Milton" shoe lights. That's too weird! $8.15 http://unclemilton.com/nat_geo/expedition-shoe-lights/
Uncle Milton shoe fireworks: $5.09 

Also: MEMO Projector Flashlight. Flashlight, camera, *and projector to project the image you just took. *Note, doesn't look finished yet. Very interesting, though. There is a similar project called "Camera-torch" that's similar, also looks incomplete.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

What were then toys with the colored pegs from the latter sixties?
Bright lights?
Just before fiber strand optic lamps, maybe after.
Wet look was still the thing, byrlcreem days.
Sure way to check your fire insurance validity.

Had a toy car from Matt Helm movies, took one AA and made TV monitor in back of front seat light up kind of lol.
Big old Lincoln, weird light. Wanted the led dot tail lights though lol.

There was some neat penlights back then, some clinical in looks, others by nature. Table cigarette lighter were the rage, the parents had some that lit up when picked up, big shiny ones.
Kind of miss swag lamps.
Sorry bro for going OT.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*



WarRaven said:


> What were then toys with the colored pegs from the latter sixties?
> Bright lights?
> Just before fiber strand optic lamps, maybe after.
> Wet look was still the thing, byrlcreem days.
> ...



Lite-bright. I still have mine from the early 80s.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Get out, yeah, all the kids used to put 100 watt bulbs in, even hooked friends sister up and her Betty crocker oven to cook the cookies faster.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Get out, yeah, all the kids used to put 100 watt bulbs in, even hooked friends sister up and her Betty crocker oven to cook the cookies faster.



I found floro pegs for mine and installed a black-light


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> I found floro pegs for mine and installed a black-light


You know we need pictures now right?


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*



WarRaven said:


> Sorry bro for going OT.


Not at all, man! Fiber optic table lamps would certainly be on topic. About 25-30 years ago, I had a AAx2 incan with a multistranded fiber optic head. Thanks for reminding me, I'd forgotten all about it. Now I remember that I need one for my weirdo collection.

Edit: Amazon has quite the selection of fiber optic table lamps! Now, I gotta pick which ones! 215 hits!



FRITZHID said:


> Lite-bright. I still have mine from the early 80s.


Like so many things in my life, my old lite-bright set has vanished. They just don't make toys like that anymore. BRING BACK THE LITE-BRITE! 

Huh! Look at that. Hasbro's website still lists the thing!  Tempting! 
Edit: 214 hits on Lite Brite on Amazon. $15.80 for the basic set.

The new "Magic Screen" litebrite is not compatible with the old school pegs. I bought an old school setup, the "wide screen."

Will probably eventually get the mini "Magic Screen" model as well.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, some ran on batteries, that's right!
Looked neat out in the field at night.

Best thing I had then was scooping one of my old man's six volt battery lantern lights, had the big chrome head and extra switch for the red tail lamp, battery was the actual base of light.
Think he had like four of them back on farm, with a fleet of Rayovac lights with magnetic sliding switch, all stuck on fridge door.
He thought they were high enough from my reach lol.
Good thread


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Yes, some ran on batteries, that's right!
> Looked neat out in the field at night.
> 
> Best thing I had then was scooping one of my old man's six volt battery lantern lights, had the big chrome head and extra switch for the red tail lamp, battery was the actual base of light.
> ...



I remember those lights! Had a few over the youth but they didn't seem to last. Weren't the brightest lights but they ran forever.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Used to play, does it blend, of sort with the Case tractor and lawn mower attachment on old toys, never deemed one of them a target.
Probably, a good thing.
There was some sad days.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Used to play, does it blend, of sort with the Case tractor and lawn mower attachment on old toys, never deemed one of them a target.
> Probably, a good thing.
> There was some sad days.



*sigh* Yeah, my game was "will it burn, explode or spark?" But the principal applies.... Many regrets in lost fortune today.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Used to play, does it blend, of sort with the Case tractor and lawn mower attachment on old toys, never deemed one of them a target. Probably, a good thing.There was some sad days.


Lol, that's like me as a kid hooking DC flashlight incan bulbs to wall current. KAPOW! 

Parent:"Why do you need MORE bulbs?"
Me:"Uhhhhhhh....."



FRITZHID said:


> *sigh* Yeah, my game was "will it burn, explode or spark?" But the principal applies.... Many regrets in lost fortune today.


Fritz, we were obviously separated at birth. 

Parent: "You're doing drugs, aren't you!"
Me: "What? No, I was trying to melt lead."
Parent: "WHYYYY??!?"
Me: *shrugs*


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Lol, that's like me as a kid hooking DC flashlight incan bulbs to wall current. KAPOW!
> 
> Parent:"Why do you need MORE bulbs?"
> Me:"Uhhhhhhh....."



On more than one occasion my parents walked into my room to discover black streaks above my plug sockets.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> On more than one occasion my parents walked into my room to discover black streaks above my plug sockets.


Guilty as charged!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Yup, had a battery powered Mini D6 or so Caterpillar toy. Hot wheels I believe, had for a year before I realized you pulled smoke stack up to turn it on. Charged with a SST dual D cell charger, but it wouldn't go or so I had thought.
It was hiding under a pile of stuff, that blended sadly.
No one ever believes me I had something so cool back then.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Key from the can of spam hanging out of receptacle... Smoke in air.
No mom, I don't know why pump house just shut down...


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Key from the can of spam hanging out of receptacle... Smoke in air.
> No mom, I don't know why pump house just shut down...



Lengths of bare copper wire, out the socket holes, across the carpet.... To a mini Xmas tree bulb..... Father was....unpleased, to say the least.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Only other clue to them was hearing us scream.... Eureka!!!!
Just prior to darkness.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Only other clue to them was hearing us scream.... Eureka!!!!
> Just prior to darkness.



Nice


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

Wired my tree fort at eight years of age with 110.
We had light and a good am radio, twenty feet in the air, in the forest, with many extension cords. Farmers in that area went to their graves wondering where they left them I'd bet. Darn kids.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 5, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Lengths of bare copper wire, out the socket holes, across the carpet.... To a mini Xmas tree bulb..... Father was....unpleased, to say the least.


Friend of mine was noticing flickering lighting and overall electrical problems in the house they bought. Electricity bill was huge. Called someone out, and they showed the horrified homeowner that *it was partially wired with repurposed barbed wire running through holes drilled in the floor joists.*

I may be crazy, but I'm not stupid. 

Anyway, when I was a kid I discovered a great way to get new flashlights as gifts. Try to make one. Show people. They started getting nervous, went and got me some storeboughts.  My AAx8 overdriven flashlight made from a ruler, paperclips, and scotch tape received the evil eye. I realize now that I was overdriving incans before I even really knew anything about electronics.  *I was 7 years old. *


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

That's barn wiring!
That's where I got my light bases from.


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 5, 2015)

Remember those old two-prong single-use (el-cheapo) camera flashbulbs from the 70's? (I may be dating myself here. )

They *really* flashed when plugged straight into a ~110V outlet. :huh:

Edit: I think we did some definite 'thread drift' here today but the new topic is even more fun, lol.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Buying &amp;quot;Weirdest Flashlights&amp;quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

They smelled good like TV tubes.

Edit, the cubes did, the ones on tall strips smelled like molten plastic.
The cubes that rotated, mmmm.
Yup, they'd go puff/poof depending on input. 
+110


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

I can also suggest to the curious, never dead short a fully charged capacitor from canon flash when reorientation of parts is desired.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> That's barn wiring!
> That's where I got my light bases from.


I just remembered that's why you don't pee on second floor in a barn, duh ☺
Been a long time.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I can also suggest to the curious, never dead short a fully charged capacitor from canon flash when reorientation of parts is desired.



Yeah, hearing loss and burnt screwdrivers from my recollection...along with freaking out mother...



WarRaven said:


> They smelled good like TV tubes.
> 
> Edit, the cubes did, the ones on tall strips smelled like molten plastic.
> The cubes that rotated, mmmm.
> ...


The cube style used an impact trigger, not electrical... The tall thin units used the 2 pin filament type...



Kestrel said:


> Remember those old two-prong single-use (el-cheapo) camera flashbulbs from the 70's? (I may be dating myself here. )
> 
> They *really* flashed when plugged straight into a ~110V outlet. :huh:
> 
> Edit: I think we did some definite 'thread drift' here today but the new topic is even more fun, lol.



Yes, yes they did.... Luckily they were coated in lacquer!


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

So, any of you adopted? ☺


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> So, any of you adopted? ☺



Partly.


----------



## WarRaven (Aug 5, 2015)

I shouldn't have asked... Sorry, not to offend. I've a yank brother never met, was a long shot joke in my own head.
Though, birds of a feather.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 5, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I shouldn't have asked... Sorry, not to offend. I've a yank brother never met, was a long shot joke in my own head.
> Though, birds of a feather.



No worries, wasn't offended.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 6, 2015)

Kestrel said:


> Edit: I think we did some definite 'thread drift' here today but the new topic is even more fun, lol.


Heh! Blowing up flashbulbs and flashcubes with wall current is on topic for "weirdest flashlights" and "weirdos." 



WarRaven said:


> I can also suggest to the curious, never dead short a fully charged capacitor from canon flash when reorientation of parts is desired.


When I was schooling for electrical, we got those "disposable film cameras," took the pictures, extracted the film safely ourselves, and proceeded to make a "spark thrower" from the disposable camera body's flash mechanism.

We would charge up the cap, then short the circuit with the metal ring on a wooden pencil. Pow! A good hot one could throw a spark several inches when you short it! 

Also: Lava lights! 





One of the many things I've lost in this life is a 60's era lava lamp. Taking it apart, the top was sealed with a standard bottle cap capper.

Used to home brew. Lost my bottle capper somewhere along the line. Think a lava light is filled with wax and kerosene, afaik.

Edit: Lava lights are still available. $10-$25.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 10, 2015)

...and from the "how the heck did someone figure this out!?!?" department comes:

The Ruben's Tube.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubens'_tube


> A *Rubens' tube*, also known as a *standing wave flame tube*, or simply *flame tube*, is an antique physics apparatus for demonstrating acoustic standing waves in a tube. Invented by German physicist Heinrich Rubens in 1905, it graphically shows the relationship between sound waves and sound pressure, like a primitive oscilloscope. Today it is only used occasionally, as a demonstration in physics education.



This thing is sort of a "fire based spectrum analyzer," kinda.




With video:


Also: "Fire on a stick!" Price? $0. 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Fire-on-a-stick-Review-A-Layman-s-Perspective


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 10, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> ...and from the "how the heck did someone figure this out!?!?" department comes:
> 
> The Ruben's Tube.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubens'_tube
> ...




These are actually fairly old in design. First one I saw was in the mid-late 80's.
I built my first about 6 yrs ago. Was a faux fireplace type design that was tied into my entertainment center. Music, movies, etc caused the effects. Was a nice "feature".
I've experimented with a few designs, some better than others.
I'm planning a "Rubens tube organ" that will have 5 tubes of varying diameter & freq cutoffs and as well as hole diameters. Should be quite the light show.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 10, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> I'm planning a "Rubens tube organ" that will have 5 tubes of varying diameter & freq cutoffs and as well as hole diameters. Should be quite the light show.


The Bad Piper beat ya to it!  First burst is at :20 sec.


Okay, not a Ruben's tube, but still awesome.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 10, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> The Bad Piper beat ya to it!  First burst is at :20 sec.
> 
> 
> Okay, not a Ruben's tube, but still awesome.




Yeah, seen that..... It's clever..... AC/DC combined fire and bagpipes years ago.... Maybe not in one package but..... Lol.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 13, 2015)

....still waiting on development of the "brown led" emitter. Best we can do right now is filters, afaik. 

You know you're a flashaholic when white and even RGB begin to get old. On the plus side, playing with filters and flashlights is fun! Rooting around the house, looking for different colors of thin plastic. Brown plastic shopping bags aren't bad, but it's not enough.

I want more.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?296709-Brown-LED


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 18, 2015)

Tactical Balls!
http://www.brite-strike.com/tactical-balls.html


> Tactical Balls® RID-3 were never intended to replace flashbangs. We have a saying at BSTI, that on a scale of 1 to 10, with a flashbang at a 10, we would rate the Tactical Balls® RID-3 at a two, but a two is still twice as good as nothing! For entry to a suspected meth lab or an area that has flammable material, Tactical Balls® RID-3 are the answer.



...still good for a smirk! Yeah, I'm ordering some now, just don't think they're worth $60 for a set of 3. Might be good for juggling?


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Tactical Balls!
> http://www.brite-strike.com/tactical-balls.html
> 
> 
> ...still good for a smirk! Yeah, I'm ordering some now, just don't think they're worth $60 for a set of 3. Might be good for juggling?



I took a look at those.... Made me giggle...
How quaint.
Looks like they use 5mm LEDs, which are a joke in general.
Loved that they said the IR version is for Mill/LE only.... Like anyone with any electronics exp couldn't swap the white LEDs for whatever they want.

MV, let us know if you tear into one and can boost it into something impressive, lol.

Still a novel idea.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 18, 2015)

Although I think there have been more off-topic posts, than on-topic posts here so far (lol) ... I'll try to add something


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 18, 2015)

@archimedes: That a Fivemega Doublehead?



FRITZHID said:


> MV, let us know if you tear into one and can boost it into something impressive, lol.
> Still a novel idea.


Coin cell 5mm, a lion xp-g2 has got to be better.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

@m_v .... No, that's from Peak

EDIT - This is from @fivemega (and @Tana) -


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

Argh! I want to buy this stuff!  Peak website doesn't show the doublehead as available. Drat.

Got a link to that Fivemega/Tana build? That's so freaky looking! Love it! Thanks for the pics!
Edit: Found it, STILL AVAILABLE!

This one is definitely too weird to avoid being on my "weird" buy list.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?341098-26670-E-Body-By-FiveMega


----------



## archimedes (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Buying &amp;quot;Weirdest Flashlights&amp;quot; Point us to the weirdos?*



more_vampires said:


> ....
> Got a link to that Fivemega/Tana build? That's so freaky looking! Love it! Thanks for the pics!



For extra weirdness, the emitters on that torch are triple red XP-E ... [emoji14]


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 18, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Peak McKinley RGB; a nice-looking 1x123 light with seven LEDs - but all seven are red/green/blue, and each cycles through a rainbow asychronously. Like turning on a Pink Floyd video..


Since the Mckinley RGB is unavailable, I was considering rolling my own by emitter swapping an old 5mm showerhead I have lying around.

https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/component-leds/rgb-slow-color-changing-led/778/

I'm scratching my head wondering how to get the LEDs to cycle differently, though. The mod itself isn't that bad, but they'll all power on at once and start with red.

If we can't buy it, I'll make one. If I can't make one, I'll hire someone! 

I'm buying all the lights in this thread, even the flame throwing bagpipes (though that is admittedly kinda far down the list.)


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Since the Mckinley RGB is unavailable, I was considering rolling my own by emitter swapping an old 5mm showerhead I have lying around.
> 
> https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/component-leds/rgb-slow-color-changing-led/778/
> 
> ...



Don't forget Rammsteins flaming codpiece!


----------



## magellan (Aug 18, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Don't forget Rammsteins flaming codpiece!



Good grief. I thought I'd heard of everything.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 18, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Don't forget Rammsteins flaming codpiece!


Okay, I'll admit it, I searched for the video. The search engine autocorrected me to "Rammstein's Flamethrower Mask."

OMG! I WANT THIS!


:devil:$61 on amazon!!! WOOOO! FOUND IT! Flame Engineering Garden Weed Torch kit VT2-23C!! SOLD!:devil:
100,000 BTU maker claim.

I bet something like this is what's in the Bad Piper's flamethrower bag pipes. The answer has been found! 

I'm not joking, I'm really trying to buy the stuff in this thread! Fritz, thanks for mentioning Rammstein flamethrower, that's how I figured it out!


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 18, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, I searched for the video. The search engine autocorrected me to "Rammstein's Flamethrower Mask."
> 
> OMG! I WANT THIS!
> 
> ...




NP bro, it's why we're all here, to help eachother learn and discover! 
(Disclaimer: Fritz HID is not responsible for any damages, injuries, legal actions or other ill effects caused by ideas he may have put into ones head)


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 19, 2015)

Stable plasmoids! (aka "ball lightning.")
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_lightning


> Scientists have long attempted to produce ball lightning in laboratory experiments. While some experiments have produced effects that are visually similar to reports of natural ball lightning, it has not yet been determined whether there is any relation.
> 
> Nikola Tesla reportedly could artificially produce 1.5″ (3.8 cm) balls and conducted some demonstrations of his ability,[42]​ but he was truly interested in higher voltages and powers, and remote transmission of power, so the balls he made were just a curiosity.[43]​
> The International Committee on Ball Lightning (ICBL) holds regular symposia on the subject. A related group uses the generic name "Unconventional Plasmas".[44]​ The last ICBL symposium was tentatively scheduled for July 2012 in San Marcos, Texas but was cancelled due to a lack of submitted abstracts.[45]​



http://jlnlabs.online.fr/plasma/gmr/index.htm
*You will notice, if you conduct yourself this experiment, that the plasmoid remains very stable as long as the microwave oven is running. Below, you will find the full details and the explanation about this experiment :*


> Materiel requirement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ball lightning slowmo video


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 19, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Stable plasmoids! (aka "ball lightning.")
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ball_lightning
> 
> 
> ...




I use a bowl and a grape.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 19, 2015)

Lol, I've 'waved a split grape as well. We're dangerous! 

The science behind microwaving a compact disc:
http://raptor.physics.wisc.edu/wacky/cd/
It covers "pre-etching" the cd before zapping it.


I love microwaving dead cd-r and cd-rom. It's the best kind of "cd-burning!"

Remember to have a cup of water in the microwave to help prevent damage. Running a microwave with barely anything in it isn't good.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 19, 2015)

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161790704786&alt=web


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 19, 2015)

Very cool! What size rods you think? Guy says he ran it on 12v? Hmm.

If you could run that thing on pencils, that would be awesome. 

Reminds me of the improvised incan from pencil graphite.
http://www.instructables.com/id/HOW-TO-MAKE-LIGHT-FROM-LEAD/


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 19, 2015)

It would most likely use rods about ¼"dia. The kind you could pull outta dry cell batteries.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 19, 2015)

Ahh, thickest pencil graphite runs about 1/8"


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm not saying they wouldn't work but ime, pencil graphite doesn't work near as well as purpose-built arc carbons.
Even the battery carbons wax off when used..... Not that I'd ever hack an arc lamp together using those.


----------



## magellan (Aug 20, 2015)

L


more_vampires said:


> Heh! Blowing up flashbulbs and flashcubes with wall current is on topic for "weirdest flashlights" and "weirdos."
> 
> When I was schooling for electrical, we got those "disposable film cameras," took the pictures, extracted the film safely ourselves, and proceeded to make a "spark thrower" from the disposable camera body's flash mechanism.
> 
> ...



Almost 20 years ago I was listening to NPR on the way home from work and the news spot came on, which announced the following obituary, "Today the inventor of the lava lamp, former Royal Canadian Air Force Pilot, and prominent nudist has died."

Don't recall the name anymore, but apparently he was a man of many talents.


----------



## magellan (Aug 20, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> Okay, I'll admit it, I searched for the video. The search engine autocorrected me to "Rammstein's Flamethrower Mask."
> 
> OMG! I WANT THIS!
> 
> ...




LOL.

Well, that's still pretty amazing.

Might be useful if I ever want to start strolling through the rougher parts of the city at night.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

magellan said:


> LOL.
> Well, that's still pretty amazing.
> Might be useful if I ever want to start strolling through the rougher parts of the city at night.


I set and light bonfires occasionally. This thing will be magic for that. I'm pretty sure it will light even a wet bonfire. 

Once the apocalypse comes, having a crossbow and a flamethrower are only positives.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

FRITZHID said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=161790704786&alt=web





more_vampires said:


> Very cool! What size rods you think? Guy says he ran it on 12v? Hmm.
> If you could run that thing on pencils, that would be awesome.
> Reminds me of the improvised incan from pencil graphite.
> http://www.instructables.com/id/HOW-TO-MAKE-LIGHT-FROM-LEAD/



OMG, open air carbon arc light with pencils, driven by ARDUINO!
http://www.instructables.com/id/Two-pencils-and-an-Arduino-Carbon-Arc-Lamp/

Seek and ye shall find! This one is going on the list!!


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 20, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> OMG, open air carbon arc light with pencils, driven by ARDUINO!
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Two-pencils-and-an-Arduino-Carbon-Arc-Lamp/
> 
> Seek and ye shall find! This one is going on the list!!



Awwwww look at the baby CA! How cute.

Personally, I'd just go with the deep cycle sla and ballast resistor method but that's just me. No need to over complicate a CA.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

What value resistor you think for 2 pencils and 12v SLA? I'm trying this! Wonder what gap I need? How does this setup account for "striking?"


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 20, 2015)

more_vampires said:


> What value resistor you think for 2 pencils and 12v SLA? I'm trying this! Wonder what gap I need? How does this setup account for "striking?"



Email sent re: CA.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 20, 2015)

Appreciated! Ty!

Also: Tigerlight is coming out with a new model, currently on pre-order status. The "D.A.D."




Looks bizarre! It's going on the list!



magellan said:


> Almost 20 years ago I was listening to NPR on the way home from work and the news spot came on, which announced the following obituary, "Today the inventor of the lava lamp, former Royal Canadian Air Force Pilot, and prominent nudist has died."


Why am I not surprised at all?


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 20, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

Some useful info....

http://donklipstein.com/carbarc.html


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*



FRITZHID said:


> Some useful info....
> http://donklipstein.com/carbarc.html





> The light emission is broad spectrum including IR and UV (often in hazardous quantities if not filtered). The UV content contains significant UV-B and some UV-C (shortwave UV) which is hazardous to skin and eyes. Ordinary glass stops these, but plenty of UV-A (longwave UV) gets through glass, and this may be hazardous to eyes at high intensities.
> 
> Please note that the white-hot carbon rod tips are hazardous to look at, even if all UV and IR is removed. They are several times brighter than a halogen lamp filament of similar size. If you use goggles made for acetylene welding, then you can probably safely look at a carbon arc for a few seconds. These give some light attenuation, along with greater attenuation of UV and IR. To safely look at such arcs for prolonged periods of time, an appropriate arc-welding face mask is recommended. Acetylene goggles let through too much light and possibly too much UV to stare at the arc for much more than several seconds. You also need to protect all exposed skin from shortwave and mediumwave UV if you will encounter more than casual exposure to arc radiation.


Super informative! Pretty concise, lots of stuff to think about. 4 star post by Don and Sam.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

Variable speed of light flashlights:

*Physics says it's possible.
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/1999/02.18/light.html
*


> Theidea of this new kind of matter was first proposed in 1924 by Albert Einstein and Satyendra Nath Bose, an Indian physicist. According to their theory, atoms crowded close enough in ultra-low temperatures would lock together to form what Hau calls "a single glob of solid matter which can produce waves that behave like radio waves."
> This so-called Bose-Einstein condensate was not actually made until 1995, because the right technological pot to cook it up in did not exist.
> ...
> The stage is now set for slowing light. One laser is shot across the width of the cloud of condensate. This controls the speed of a second pulsed laser beam shot along the length of the cloud. The first laser sets up a "quantum interference" such that the moving light beams of the second laser interfere with each other. When everything is set up just right, the light can be slowed by a factor of 20 million.




When the first flashlight comes to market that can do this, I AM ALL OVER IT!!! 

Variable color temperature? Pah, I want variable speed of light.  It'll be pretty bright once it gets there.


----------



## PolarLi (Aug 28, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

No weird flashlight thread without the gasoline one!


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

Finally recieved the Uncle Milton shoe lights, a set of two. I think it was on a slow boat circumnavigating the globe or something. Slow delivery on the order for weird stuff.

Shore lights: AAAx3, 2 red 5mm, 1 white 5mm. Will field test tonight. Edit: couldn't wait and tested it in a pitch black storage closet. After 2 mins or so of dark adaptation, they were fine. Wow, these things are *fully night adapated vision* right out of the box. Cool, that's the optimistic way of saying "they are dim as can be." Runtimes should be massive.

The banana ships from Thailand only. Waiting on the flame thrower, but I found a lower price... $37.


----------



## more_vampires (Aug 31, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

Flux Capacitor USB car charger, it lights up. Perfect for ForrestChump's Delorean.  We've bypassed the 1.21 gigawatt limit, it runs on 12v and can charge your phone. It's going on the weirdo list. Gotta have one!
http://www.thinkgeek.com/product/1dbd/


----------



## PointyOintment (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*



more_vampires said:


>




That video doesn't show slow light, if such a thing is possible. It was made using stroboscopy. They fired a very short light pulse for each frame, letting each pulse get a little bit farther through the scene than the pulse did in the previous frame. It was reported as "million FPS camera" and stuff, but that's just media hype.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: Buying &quot;Weirdest Flashlights&quot; Point us to the weirdos?*

Yeah, I was just saying that I want a flashlight that does that. I would buy it in a heartbeat, don't care if it needs liquid helium and costs $1500.

Theoretically, light can be slowed with a Bose-Einstein condensate by a factor of 20 million. That would rock.

That would be about .16 inches per second.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 12, 2015)

Probably wasn't thought of as weird back in the day, but today it's certainly a 'novelty' if nothing else...
The LED Lenser V2 triplex red beam.




^^ arrived to my home this week from Amazon.




^^ it used LR1 batteries




^^ red beam from 3 eyes...




^^ beam is far from round.

If it weren't so dang heavy I'd clamp it to my ball cap and walk around at night pretending to be a cyborg. 
It's destined to be a shelf queen that'll get used on Halloween I suppose.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

The CPF proposed "Belt Buckle Light." We're thinking about this.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408489-Belt-Buckle-Light

I want this. Maybe 3 triples with carclo? We're ruminating on this now.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 24, 2015)

I have reservations about putting a Lipo right above my junk.... We've all seen the failures and I can't imagine if one flamed out, that you'd be able to get your belt off fast enough.
Yeah.... Think I'll stick with my edcs, keychain and main lights.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

Not me, Fritz. I live dangerously. We were discussing having the light held in place by a magnet for removability. Grab and throw.

The only problem is the 240mah of the stock Micro ATL light we're reflecting upon. That's a killer right there.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 24, 2015)

I live dangerously as well but.... Not when it comes to my fav toy! I've had too many of those little Lipo batts flame out on me to risk using one as a codpiece.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 24, 2015)

Lol, I've got 9 lithiums on me right now. If they all went off at once, I'd be the human torch.


----------



## more_vampires (Sep 29, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Peak McKinley RGB; a nice-looking 1x123 light with seven LEDs - but all seven are red/green/blue, and each cycles through a rainbow asychronously. Like turning on a Pink Floyd video..


OMG, I was doing something else and found my mod parts for my own version of the McKinley RGB!

The fiber optic table lamps I bought. I was eating dinner with my GF last night and it hit me. I bought two, but only need one for the dinner table. I have one to tear down. It functions like the McKinley RGB. All I have to do is move the guts to something else, and I've got a few fried flashlights sitting around. Stock, the lamp runs on AAAx3. I'm a little nervous about trying a lithium ion x1 in a mod host, going to try that before bothering with the install... no point in finishing if the guts fry on single lion. CR123 3v should be no problem, but I don't have a fried CR123x1 light to mod. I'm reluctant to tear up a working light.

Awesome!


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 19, 2015)

StarHalo said:


> Peak McKinley RGB; a nice-looking 1x123 light with seven LEDs - but all seven are red/green/blue, and each cycles through a rainbow asychronously. Like turning on a Pink Floyd video..



Discovered while doing a Google search of images I've posted on CPF; A picture I took four years ago of the Peak McKinley RGB in action outdoors:


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 20, 2015)

Beautiful, SH. This is definitely a weirdo light.

Also, been having my eye out for a Microfire "Teeth of Tiger" ever since CPF'er Gopajti turned me on to them. It's definitely a weirdo.

I discovered why I wasn't seeing it. They changed the name to the Microfire Spike and also "HL2." It's extremely under driven at about 130 lumens claimed. That's low enough I have no reason to doubt it. What's really enticing about this light is both the underdrive and the excessive amount of additional thermal mass. If it's a 7135 based driver, this baby could be boosted and no doubt about it. Any downsides? The price, they want rather a lot for it.

I think a MF Spike @ 1k lumens or so would be just DANDY! 






Note the tube is both retractable and locking. 
I am considering asking if it could become Microfire TigerVN.


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 21, 2015)

What about "lemon lights"?






http://m.instructables.com/id/Lemon-Batteries-Lighting-an-LED-with-Lemons/


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 21, 2015)

The pre-1982 pennies are getting pretty tough to find these days. I have copper crush washers that would probably work well, they cost more than a penny though.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 22, 2015)

Current production dimes have a a total composition of 91.67% Cu and 8.33%
Ni. I use them as spacers in some of my lights when needed.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 23, 2015)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Current production dimes have a a total composition of 91.67% Cu and 8.33%
> Ni. I use them as spacers in some of my lights when needed.


Lol, that's inflation for you! 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Vortus (Oct 23, 2015)

The Stanley Tripod series might be considered weird. Specifically the 3 in 1. Got one for Christmas years ago, liked enough to get others. All together its about the size of a 2D mag. Apart like three odd shaped long 2 AA mags. 6 AA, , swivel head (s), built in tripod in main body, reasonably bright, single mode.... kinda. The the three sections can be used independently or together. The led color/beam isnt great by cpf standards. But they work well and last a pretty long time.


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 25, 2015)

http://www.mobstub.com/d/Led-Wool-Cap/?nan_pid=1842924960


----------



## Nicrod (Oct 25, 2015)

archimedes said:


> @m_v .... No, that's from Peak
> 
> EDIT - This is from @fivemega (and @Tana) -



Now that's a WIERD one. Great post!



more_vampires said:


> Lol, I've 'waved a split grape as well. We're dangerous!
> 
> The science behind microwaving a compact disc:
> http://raptor.physics.wisc.edu/wacky/cd/
> ...




This was sooo cool to watch. It looks like it was filmed from within the Microwave?!?! Is that right ? Or a port cut through 
the back ? I can see the kitchen fridge through the dotted window, second disc.


----------



## more_vampires (Oct 26, 2015)

I've no idea how they protected the camera, would have thought it'd have fried a camera for sure.



FRITZHID said:


> http://www.mobstub.com/d/Led-Wool-Cap/?nan_pid=1842924960


Hey, nice! I had a ball cap that had 2 emitters hidden under the brim, but gave it to someone who was in need. It was pretty cheap as I recall.


----------



## Illum (Mar 9, 2016)

Fliklite and Lumaray comes to mind... The former looks like what a cow would eat to prevent hardware disease and the latter looks like a wand used in scifi flicks


----------

